# Free IVF when egg sharing question



## peggysuu (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am 33, single and have a 10 year old son already. I have been on my own with my son for 9 years.
I always said that if I reached 33 without finding someone then I would go it alone, well here I am! lol

I have been in touch with a few clinics and its confusing with all the pricing structures.
Care Fertility in Manchester said this:

_If you egg shared the standard costs are £325 for donor bloods, £605 cylce and £75 HFEA fee, £705 donor sperm.
You can always donate all your eggs in one cycle then egg share after that , as long as all went ok with the donation you would get your £750 to put towards your egg share treatment.
There is approx a 4 fold better chance of gaining a pregnancy with IVF than with IUI._

I am happy to egg share.
Do you read this as saying that I could donate and receive £750 and then egg share next time so that I could take the £750 OFF the amounts quoted above leaving only £960 to pay?
Im confused!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes you could, I know of someone who has done that.  However, be aware of the time it will take to do it all.  I applied in October and by the time consultations were booked and bloods came back and they found me a recipient, I'm only just down regging now, with EC likely at the beginning of April.  If you do what you suggest, you will add on to this time by another few months as it's taking approximately 3 months each time to find a recipient, so once you've donated you'll be waiting again to be matched.  Donors are in surplus at Care, so they're the ones having to wait to be matched.


----------



## peggysuu (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for that  
So if I applied to donate all the eggs from one cycle, how long does that take and what is the process? Do they match me with a recipient even if i'm not sharing?
I am totally new to all of this


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, you'll still need a recipient. You'll go through ivf to produce and harvest eggs, but instead of keeping some, they are all given to someone else. Then you could go again, get another recipient, go through ivf again but this time keep half the eggs and have them fertilised with your donor sperm then put oneor ttwo back in you. 

I think the donor only cycle will take just as long because the only difference is in the last two days of treatment where you don't get fertilised embryos put back into you.


----------

